# Best 8 Valve Camshaft



## Flyin_Fox00 (Mar 1, 2002)

what topic says the Best cam for an 8v performance wise. ( over all )
for the * hydro head. * 
Post any i missed plz. i think i got the most popular ones no?


----------



## Sn0wMaN (May 26, 2003)

*Re: Best 8 Valve Camshaft (Flyin_Fox00)*

Its kinda an opinion unless you've tried every cam on the list! I have a Nuespeed 276 (not listed) and enjoy it very much!


----------



## Caleb (May 19, 1999)

*Re: Best 8 Valve Camshaft (Flyin_Fox00)*

The best cam is kind of a personal preferance. It depends what you want out of your car. Do you want all top end? Or good mid range? Maybe just a little boost over stock but not much loss in low end?


----------



## omllenado (Jul 14, 2002)

*Re: Best 8 Valve Camshaft (Caleb)*

I love my 272, 0-3k sucks but 3k onwards,...she rips.


----------



## Sn0wMaN (May 26, 2003)

*Re: Best 8 Valve Camshaft (omllenado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *omllenado* »_I love my 272, 0-3k sucks but 3k onwards,...she rips.


Yeah i kinda wish i would have gotten a 272, i dont start feeling power until alittle after 4000








Im waiting on my adjustible cam gear so i should be alright if i retard cam timing alittle!


----------



## 84_GLI_coupe (Apr 3, 2001)

*Re: Best 8 Valve Camshaft (omllenado)*

Choice also depends on the mods done to the engine.
My JH has just about everything done, except crank-work (lightening and stuff). I have an early Rabbit cam in now to replace the crappy GTI one (0.400" lift vs 0.380"). I'm getting a cam ground sometime, and that's the only thing holding the engine back right now.


----------



## 16vscirocco (Feb 25, 2002)

*Re: Best 8 Valve Camshaft (84_GLI_coupe)*

i have a brand new crane 274 cam a friend of mine gave me anyone know anything about it


----------



## der_panzer (Apr 28, 2003)

*Re: Best 8 Valve Camshaft (Flyin_Fox00)*

I ran an Autotech 270 in a 10:1 1.8 for several years and about 60K miles before building a bigger engine. It worked great for me, and the price is right.
I was very pleased with the performance of it. I thought it was the "magic" cam for hydro. Excellent power down low, and pulled strong all the way to my rev limiter (85 GTI / about 6300 RPM).
While building my 2.0, I slapped a TT adjustable gear (that I bought for the new motor) on the 1.8 and retarded it a couple of degrees. It didn't lose enough to miss down low, but it really ripped from 3500 up. The rev limiter really spoiled the fun!
I think the Autotech is all around the best for a strret driven hydro engine. Two thumbs up. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Flyin_Fox00 (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: Best 8 Valve Camshaft (der_panzer)*

thx for the comments yah im thinking of getting between the 270 autotech or 272 shrick or 270-276 TT cam i still donno looks like it will be auto tech ( cheaper) i heard good things about TT though ??


----------



## the12for12 (Jul 21, 2002)

*Re: Best 8 Valve Camshaft (Flyin_Fox00)*

anybody running Cat or Piper cams?


----------



## Flyin_Fox00 (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: Best 8 Valve Camshaft (the12for12)*

yah i hear cat is popular also cause there cheap? piper ? um.. not much of a choice with them.


----------



## saporter (Sep 10, 2003)

*Re: Best 8 Valve Camshaft (Flyin_Fox00)*

I just picked up a custom grind cam. I used an old solid lifter GTi cam, and had it custom ground to something close to the TT 266 cam. I'll run it in my hydro head.
Once I install this cam, I'll post the numbers for the duration and lift, at .050".
The good thing is that this is not an off-the-shelf cam. In other words, the numbers are real and ground accordingly, it should be more exact than others.
Sean


----------



## [DubSTeR]01 (Nov 13, 2002)

hmm i run a crane 272 cam.. ummm nobody beliefs in crane.?!


----------



## der_panzer (Apr 28, 2003)

*Re: ([DubSTeR]01)*


_Quote, originally posted by *[DubSTeR* »_01]hmm i run a crane 272 cam.. ummm nobody beliefs in crane.?!

I've used Cranes in V6 Buicks and V8 Chryslers with excellent results. I haven't tried one in a VW.
How do you like yours?


----------



## Andrew Stauffer (Oct 2, 2000)

*Re: (der_panzer)*

Crane's rep is very good. Folks in Canada and the upper midwest are big on Crane, it's somewhat a regional thing, oddly enough. But they make a good variety of cams for our little motors, their line has suprising depth. One for every occasion, even had a nitrous cam IIRC. Who else is offering that? Not many....
That said, all of the cams being talked about are relatively mild. No ones running a 280 or 288? Or a crane 292? I've got a Schrick 280 in my 2.0 Rabbit, LOVE IT, but am going to a 288 in the near future, perhaps even a 306. All of these are streetable in a high comp 2liter, with the possible exception of the 306. Even then, there's a Vortexer that daily drove a low comp 1.8 with a 306 for almost a year, although he would't recommend it.


----------



## seans85vw (Aug 19, 2003)

*Re: Best 8 Valve Camshaft (Flyin_Fox00)*

I was wondering if you guys could tell me what cam would give good response for a 1.8liter 8v w/ the 8v gti head?
somehing good from idle to like 4000 or 4500...thanks


----------



## Andrew Stauffer (Oct 2, 2000)

*Re: Best 8 Valve Camshaft (seans85vw)*

The stock cam is probably the strongest thing you'll find from idle to 4000-4500rpms. Even a G grind, which is still a mild cam(stock smooth idle) is good to 5.5-6k...... 
Web Cams could probably do a custom cam for you that was tailored to your needs and desires, it's what they do, it's not as much $ as you'd expect, but stock would surely do the job............


----------



## Tjax (Feb 20, 2003)

*Re: Best 8 Valve Camshaft (Andrew Stauffer)*

Damn man, by the looks of it, I should've went for the Autotech 270 instead of the TT 268







Would've been a bit cheaper too.


----------



## Audi 4000s (Jan 28, 2002)

*Re: Best 8 Valve Camshaft (Tjax)*

I was thinking of installing an Audi 3A cam in my GX motor while I prep the 3A block. Does anyone out there know if I gain power from this setup over stock?


----------



## nogogl (Mar 5, 2003)

*Re: Best 8 Valve Camshaft (Flyin_Fox00)*

don't forget piper !! I like mine ALOT !!


----------



## gearhead455 (Oct 30, 2001)

*Re: Best 8 Valve Camshaft (Flyin_Fox00)*

This poll is missing a ton manufacturers!








Crane
Piper
Webcam
Isky
Hor


----------



## VolksRacer2 (Aug 6, 2002)

*Re: Best 8 Valve Camshaft (seans85vw)*

TT offers a "Euro Caddy" cam. It's deigned for BIG low-end and costs $50!
This is their description of it:
"This cam is for low end power and torque (idle-4000max rpm). OEM cam for Euro spec Caddy (pick up). Better fuel mileage than US spec cams. Intake .334" lift @ 199 degrees duration. Exhaust .353" lift @ 209 degrees duration."
I wouldn't recommend it as a RACE cam, but for AWESOME low-end grunt with mild driving...


----------



## Tjax (Feb 20, 2003)

*Re: Best 8 Valve Camshaft (VolksRacer2)*

I'm all over that! I rarely drive over 4k anyway. Most of the reason I do now, is to utilize the cam I already got. I may just pick one of those babys up just to check it out.


----------



## mayfly (Nov 6, 2002)

*Re: Best 8 Valve Camshaft (Tjax)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tjax* »_Damn man, by the looks of it, I should've went for the Autotech 270 instead of the TT 268







Would've been a bit cheaper too.

where is the cheapest place to get a Autotech 270 ?


----------



## MYTHOS (Dec 4, 2001)

Go big or go home!








I use a Crane 272 Hydro cam on my '87 GTi with really well ported head, heavy duty valve springs and Supersprint header. I luv it.
The idle is fine and she rips really good after 3k. But under 3K is not that bad at all. 
I have tried a 260 as well.







I don't know why. I guess I was thinking to get a TURBO.


_Modified by MYTHOS at 6:46 PM 10-8-2003_


----------



## seans85vw (Aug 19, 2003)

*Re: Best 8 Valve Camshaft (MYTHOS)*

i went with the neuspeed 272 with cam gear......AWESOME.....it is great....soon to have a weber carb too


----------



## 92-8valver (Oct 9, 2003)

I'm running a neuspeed 268 on my 8v gti.. 1mm over pistons,ported head with .010" planed off. reground valves, new guides,etc. s&s header, 2" custom exhaust no cat and open element air filter. about 8 degress advance over stock.
the cam was put in after the rebuilt motor.. lots more pull over stock.. from about 1800 right to 5800 where the valves start to float. cam is still in stock timing.


----------



## V Dubya-time (Jun 19, 2003)

*Re: Best 8 Valve Camshaft (seans85vw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *seans85vw* »_i went with the neuspeed 272 with cam gear......AWESOME.....it is great....soon to have a weber carb too









Same cam Im running, have some intake work done and a 2 1/4 exhaust with a bosal header, screams over 3500 all the way past the red!








I was wondering what you set your gear to? also your distributor??


----------



## mayfly (Nov 6, 2002)

*Re: Best 8 Valve Camshaft (92-8valver)*


_Quote, originally posted by *92-8valver* »_I'm running a neuspeed 268 on my 8v gti.. 1mm over pistons,ported head with .010" planed off. reground valves, new guides,etc. s&s header, 2" custom exhaust no cat 
did you tap the header for the O2 sensor ?


----------



## Tjax (Feb 20, 2003)

*Re: Best 8 Valve Camshaft (mayfly)*

OK this has been bugging me for a while now. Obviously the majority of people in the poll favor Autotech's 270. I just gotta wonder how many of these people have tried other cams and have something to compare it too, or is it just that since Autotech's 270 is pretty cheap, that's what a lot of people have?


----------



## seans85vw (Aug 19, 2003)

*Re: Best 8 Valve Camshaft (V Dubya-time)*

i have not messed with my distributor.....i am going to take it to a friend who has more vw experience than me......i am lovin that feeling at about 4000 rpms man.....just launches like fuxin crazy


----------



## V Dubya-time (Jun 19, 2003)

*Re: Best 8 Valve Camshaft (seans85vw)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Yellow Snow (Mar 20, 2003)

*Re: Best 8 Valve Camshaft (Flyin_Fox00)*

I love my Autotech 270


----------



## HERBY53 (Jan 21, 2003)

*Re: Best 8 Valve Camshaft (Veedub4me)*

i have nespeeds 268 cam and am not that impressed, you can feel it but i just got a crane 292 and cannt wait till i finish the new head so it will fit.


----------



## 92-8valver (Oct 9, 2003)

*Re: Best 8 Valve Camshaft (mayfly)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mayfly* »_did you tap the header for the O2 sensor ?

no, it had a bung welded on already just had to drill it out. be wearing of s&s 1 piece headers for mk2 golf/jetta.. hard to fit and build quality is lacking


----------



## V Dubya-time (Jun 19, 2003)

*Re: Best 8 Valve Camshaft (HERBY53)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HERBY53* »_i have nespeeds 268 cam and am not that impressed, you can feel it but i just got a crane 292 and cannt wait till i finish the new head so it will fit.

Thats alot of cam, what all have you done to support that? P&P, a header and exhaust still wont touch that $#!t.....


----------



## HERBY53 (Jan 21, 2003)

*Re: Best 8 Valve Camshaft (V Dubya-time)*

i have a 16v block , w/ 8v head ( 13:1 comp) p&p head, header, weber intake, straght exhaust, l/w intermedate pulley, removed power steering,msd, plus more , but that is only what helps me handle the cam, also k&n


----------



## junkyardjockey (Nov 11, 2001)

*Re: Best 8 Valve Camshaft (Flyin_Fox00)*

why would the autotech 270 be better than the TT 268??? here are my mods:
head milled .040"
OEM dual outlet exh. manifold
NO muffler or cat (not a street car)
swiss cheesed airbox
homemade big bore intake tube (modified exhaust pipe elbow)
TT 268 cam
Thanks!


----------

